# Installera Gentoo på AMD_64??

## amandus

Jag har en AMD_64 3500+ 1024 matched RAM och två hårddiskar ATA 100 7200 8mb och M$ tangentbord och mus Bluetooth är det några problem att installera Gentoo på denna dator?? Och är det något jag särskilt måste beakta och som kan bli problem, tacksam för seriösa svar8O

----------

## c4

Hej amandus

Du skrev inte om du skulle ha datorn som en arbetsatation eller server etc, men oavsett vilket, är 64-bitars versionen av Gentoo stabilt och snabbt. jag har använt Gentoo på min amd64 i drygt ett år nu, jag har haft ett rent 64-bitars system och jag är mycket nöjd med den. Det finns dock en del problem med ett 64-bits system, det främsta är att program som bara finns som 32bitars versioner inte kan köras utan emulering eller kanske rentav måste sättas in i en 32-bits chroot.

Jag kan inte se att det skulle vara några problem med din hårdvara, fast jag har aldrig använt bluetooth så du får kolla upp det. För mjukvaran sen, du kan köra ditt system som 32 eller 64 bit, hårdvaran stöder bägge lika bra. Du får nog undersöka vilka program mm du vill använda och se om dessa stöds i en 32 eller 64-bits miljö innan du börjar installationen.

----------

## ebrostig

Jeg har heller ikke hatt mye problemer med AMD64 og rent 64-bit system. Flash er det eneste jeg skulle ha hatt til aa virke...

Kjoerer rent ~amd64 setup...

emerge info:

```

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/amd64/2005.0, gcc-3.4.3, glibc-2.3.4.20050125-r0, 2.6.11-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11-gentoo-r2 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.9

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.5 [2.3.5 (#1, Feb 17 2005, 17:21:42)]

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r5

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r5

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.10

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache digest distlocks fixpackages noauto sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X aac aalib acpi aim alsa apache2 arts artswrappersuid audio avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 bzlib cairo cddb cdr crypt cscope cups curl directfb divx4linux dvd dvdr esd fam fbcon fbdev flac font-server fortran gdbm gif gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk icu imagemagick imlib imlib2 ipv6 jack java jp2 jpeg junit kde libffi libwww lzw lzw-tiff mad mikmod motif mozilla mp3 mpeg4 nas ncurses nls nptl objc oci8 offensive oggvorbis opengl oracle oss pam perl pic png python qt readline sdk sdl slang ssl tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb userlocales xml xml2 xmms xpm xrandr xv xvid zlib"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS

```

Erik

----------

## Lucifeer

Kör fullt amd64-system by liknande hårdvara, du nämner dock dom mest onödiga specsen. Det som är mer väsentligt är vilka chipset dina kort har.

OT: amandus från bbs? :)

----------

## amandus

http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/download/dld/spt_dld_detail.php?UID=607&kind=1

----------

## Lucifeer

Mitt moderkort verkar ha liknande layout och specs förutom att jag har socket 754 istället och bara 2 SATA-portar

Ena nätverkskortet kör på realtek-drivisar (tror det finns under 1gbit i kärnan)

Andra nätverkskortet kör på en modul kallad "forcedeth" eller liknande och finns under 10/100-korten även om det är 1gbit.

SATA går på "sata_nv" modulen och ljudkortet går på en utav alsa-modulerna får intel-något. (Sitter inte i gentoo-installationen så kommer inte ihåg modulnamnen exakt ;])

Utöver det ska usb funka, vet dock inte om jag har någon usb2-enhet att testa. Firewire är samma, har ingen enhet att testa men allt laddas in ok iaf.

----------

## minno

 *ebrostig wrote:*   

> Jeg har heller ikke hatt mye problemer med AMD64 og rent 64-bit system. Flash er det eneste jeg skulle ha hatt til aa virke...

 

Jeg kjører Gentoo på en AMD64 og har ingen problemer med Flash. Må bruke den prekompilerte binarien av Firefox (mozilla-firefox-bin) for å kunne bruke Flash, men for meg så spiller det liten rolle om jeg kompilerer Firefox selv eller ikke.

----------

## amandus

OK nu installerar jag Gentoo på min AMD_64, skillnaden när den kompilerar mot min PIII 1000mhz som jag också har Gentoo på är jättestor.

Det ska bli intressant och se om jag får mina Bluetooth att fungera8)

----------

## Klejs

Jag kör mitt Gentoo i 64-bitars miljö och det går hur fint som helst, musen och det är väl anslutet genom USB? Kolla isåfall om det funkar med att bara ändra så att X.org letar efter mus och tgntbrd i USB portarna, det finns det guider om här på forumet och på wiki:n.....

----------

## MdaG

Hur funkar det med 64bit CPU och/eller dual core? Måste man använda specialanpassad mjukvara då eller fungerar de gamla vanliga?

----------

## erikm

Dual core funkar alldeles utmärkt, inget extra behövs. Varje kärna dyker upp som en separat processor, så se bara till att konfigurera SMP för antalet kärnor, och inte antalet socklar. On topic: AMD 64 stödet i Gentoo är i min mening en hel del bättre än det för x86, exempelvis är gcc-3.4.3 amd64 men ~x86...

----------

## nxsty

 *ErikM wrote:*   

> Dual core funkar alldeles utmärkt, inget extra behövs. Varje kärna dyker upp som en separat processor, så se bara till att konfigurera SMP för antalet kärnor, och inte antalet socklar. On topic: AMD 64 stödet i Gentoo är i min mening en hel del bättre än det för x86, exempelvis är gcc-3.4.3 amd64 men ~x86...

 

Det är väll för att gcc 3.4 producerar betydligen snabbare kod för amd64 än gcc 3.3. Skillnaden är inte lika stor på x86. Fast gcc 3.4 borde vara x86 stabil redan, fattar inte vad som tar sån tid.

----------

## Zuu

 *Klejs wrote:*   

> Jag kör mitt Gentoo i 64-bitars miljö och det går hur fint som helst, musen och det är väl anslutet genom USB? Kolla isåfall om det funkar med att bara ändra så att X.org letar efter mus och tgntbrd i USB portarna, det finns det guider om här på forumet och på wiki:n.....

 

Vad säger du? Att man måste confa xorg för att det skall fungera med USB-möss/tangentbord? Fungerar utmärkt utan att gräva ner sig i någon Xorg.conf fil för den sakens skull. 

( Däremot har min dator problem att bota ifall jag har musen inkopplad i PS/2 porten. :Very Happy:  )

----------

